# Peppermint Eyes



## stephie06 (Nov 23, 2007)

This was kind of sloppy but I still liked it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My inspiration on a cold Thanksgiving Day:






And my version:

FACE
Renewal Defense Charged Water
Studio Moisture Fix
Armani Luminous Silk Foundation
Armani Micro-fil Powder
Emote Blush - for contour
Dollymix Blush 
Tenderdusk Loose Beauty Powder - highlight

EYES
Fast Response Eye Cream
Studio Finish Concealer NC20
Frangipan Studio Lights
Porcelaine/Browning Brow Shader
UDPP - all over lid for a base
Fascinating Eye Kohl - smudged all over lid as base for Gesso
Flammable Paint - base in crease 
Gesso e/s - all over lid
Frankly Scarlet Blush - crease
Rose Blanc e/s - highlight
Nightfish Fluidline - upper lashline
Graphblack Technakohl Liner - waterline
Shiseido Mascara Base
Shiseido Lifting Mascara

LIPS
Softnote Tendertone
Oak Lip Liner
Out to Shock Lipstick
She-Boom Lip Gelee
















Thanks for looking! I hope y'all had a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 23, 2007)

i love it!


----------



## nunu (Nov 23, 2007)

this looks great!!! i love it!


----------



## Violeta (Nov 23, 2007)

It looks very good actually!  wow


----------



## delidee32 (Nov 23, 2007)

Cute.....


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 23, 2007)

Wonderful job!


----------



## Perple1 (Nov 23, 2007)

OOOOhhhh, Stephie this (and you) are SO cute!!!


----------



## velvett21 (Nov 23, 2007)

That is sooooo cool. Me thinks I'm going to try it.


----------



## n3crolust (Nov 23, 2007)

this is cute!


----------



## trip75 (Nov 23, 2007)

I love it!!


----------



## Nicolah (Nov 23, 2007)

That looks great!


----------



## slvrlips (Nov 23, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## ashleydenise (Nov 23, 2007)

That's so cute!


----------



## juicygirl (Nov 23, 2007)

loves it stephie!! i always love your FOTDs...they are always so inspirational!


----------



## maggiep07 (Nov 23, 2007)

omg i love this look. i must copy this sometime soon!  i love love love this! you look fierce!


----------



## Hilly (Nov 23, 2007)

yummy!


----------



## frocher (Nov 23, 2007)

That's a pretty look on you.


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 23, 2007)

I love it! Looks delish~!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Nov 23, 2007)

*~*Gorgeous!!!*~*


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 24, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## stephie06 (Nov 24, 2007)

thank y'all!


----------



## onionbooty (Nov 24, 2007)

cute.


----------



## Esperansa_b (Nov 24, 2007)

HOT! Loved the application and those colours on you. Beautiful.


----------



## entipy (Nov 24, 2007)

So cute, Stephie!! I love it.


----------



## belldandy13 (Nov 24, 2007)

very hot!


----------



## ChiCindy (Nov 24, 2007)

LOVE the look! Your skin looks gorgeous. What color do u use in the Armani foundation?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 24, 2007)

Precious and so creative!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Nov 24, 2007)

You did another amazing face!


----------



## choozen1ne (Nov 24, 2007)

Love it !


----------



## stephie06 (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChiCindy* 

 
_LOVE the look! Your skin looks gorgeous. What color do u use in the Armani foundation?_

 
i believe it's 5.5


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 25, 2007)

Freaking cool!


----------



## Fairyphoebe (Nov 25, 2007)

Gorgeous. I´d love a tutorial for this one!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Nov 25, 2007)

Sweeeet!


----------



## black_crx (Nov 25, 2007)

What a sweet inspiration and what a sweet person!! It looks GREAT!!


----------



## kiluna (Nov 25, 2007)

a new look!! looks fab girl!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 25, 2007)

cute!


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 26, 2007)

I love ur fotd's stephie =) Im curious to know what brushes you use to blend your eyeshadow?? Thanks!


----------



## La Ilusion (Nov 26, 2007)

I luvs it!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Nov 26, 2007)

Love the look! So lovely


----------



## stephie06 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks ladies!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_I love ur fotd's stephie =) Im curious to know what brushes you use to blend your eyeshadow?? Thanks!_

 
i use either the 217 or 224 brushes to blend in between shadows (i favor the 217 more though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), then i use the 227 brush to blend the outer edges with my highlighting color


----------



## lil_kismet (Nov 26, 2007)

WOW!! CUTE and pepperminty indeed!


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 26, 2007)

WOW!!  i love it stephie! very hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 4, 2007)

thank you for telling me, I use the same brushes..but your blending always looks so flawless! =)


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 4, 2007)

Haha this was one of the looks I was going to do next, o well! But it looks gorgeous on you <3


----------



## ShexyKristin (Dec 4, 2007)

So cute and sweet! I love it, great job steph!


----------



## Margarita (Dec 5, 2007)

This is so cute!


----------



## bjorne_again (Dec 5, 2007)

that is too cute! great execution, too!


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Dec 5, 2007)

i love love love this!!! so pretty


----------



## Weasel (Dec 5, 2007)

VERY nice!!


----------



## labellavita7 (Dec 5, 2007)

I love that!  The white makes it pop, what a good idea, great job!


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 5, 2007)

Very cute, and a fun idea too!


----------



## Purity (Dec 5, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## foxyqt (Dec 5, 2007)

aaaah this is so cute!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Dec 5, 2007)

very cute!


----------



## gitts (Dec 5, 2007)

Good lord girl, that is the bomb!


----------



## Morsel (Dec 5, 2007)

This is amazing!


----------



## supernova (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow I really like this look, I think I'll try it someday.


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 6, 2007)

this is the bomb girl I love it so unique I love your blog and your vids keep it up stephie


----------



## fingie (Dec 6, 2007)

Very creative--It looks fab!


----------



## ecberger (Dec 6, 2007)

loooove<3
steph, you HAVE to do a tut for this and your other recent FOTD!
gorgeouuuus


----------



## LaurelLiz (Dec 20, 2007)

I loved this! Candy-licious! Its fun seeing the inspiration too. Great job


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 20, 2007)

Omg I love it!


----------



## shandhra (Dec 21, 2007)

so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

